# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  lien hypertexte ne marche pas

## axonvo

bonjour  tous,
Utilisant infopath depuis... 1 jour, je parviens  afficher des champs de ma base access (dont un lien hypertexte) depuis un formulaire mais lorque les rsultats de ma requte s'affichent via ma page de donne, le lien hypertexte ne marche pas: il est bien reconnu comme tel (changement du pointeur lors que survole le lien mais aucune action aprs un clic) ::cry::  . Quelqu'un a-t-il dj eu ce problme?
Merci

David

----------


## virgul

Salut et bienvenue,

Je pense que cela est du au niveau de scurit de ton formulaire.

Je pense que tu as cliquer sur apercu du formulaire et tu as essay?

Si oui il faut savoir que Infopath ne pas beaucoup de droit en mode apercu donc ca bloque souvent.

Pour rsoudre ce problme, Il faut publier ton formulaire avant d'essayer cette fonctionnalit et une fois que c'est fait ouvre ton modle (ou tu l'as publi) et essaye ton Hyperlink il devrait fonctionner.

++

Thierry

----------


## axonvo

je viens d'essayer, mais une fois mon formulaire publi, cela ne marche toujours pas... ::cry::

----------


## virgul

Infopath 2003 ou 2007? Code ou pas?

----------


## axonvo

infopath 2003 et pas de code

----------


## virgul

Donc tu vas dans outils->option du formulaire onglet scurit et approbation et regarde que ton formulaire est le radio-box sur domain si c'est pas le cas fait le manuellement (en decochant la premire coche et choisi domain). Puis publie-le.

Si c'est dj domaine je pense que tu as un problme au niveau du lien hypertexte...

++

Thierry

----------


## axonvo

La case tait dcoche... mais mme aprs l'avoir coche et publi mon formulaire, ca ne marche toujours pas. Par contre mon lien dans ma base marche bien puisque que je peux l'ouvrir depui la table d'access...

----------


## axonvo

Oups... Je me suis tromp. Dans l'onglet scurit, je n'ai pas de cache  cocher mais seulement la gestion des signatures numriques (qui sont grises)...

----------


## virgul

> Oups... Je me suis tromp. Dans l'onglet scurit, je n'ai pas de cache  cocher mais seulement la gestion des signatures numriques (qui sont grises)...

----------


## virgul

> Oups... Je me suis tromp. Dans l'onglet scurit, je n'ai pas de cache  cocher mais seulement la gestion des signatures numriques (qui sont grises)...


Euh y a un onglet Scurit et un onglet Signatures numrique et c'est pas la mme chose.

On va faire pas par pas: 

Onglet *scurit* (pas signature numrique) dcocher: Dterminer automatiquement.....

Dplacez le radiobox sur Domaine et pressez sur ok.

Publier le formulaire et ouvrir depuis l'endroit de publication.

Tester le lien Hypertexte.

----------


## axonvo

dans l'onglet scurite de "option du formulaire", je n'ai rien a cocher.
Il n' y a que 2 cases  cocher concernant les signatures numriques. toute cette partie l est grise... :8O:

----------


## virgul

Donc toi t'as pas cette onglet?




 :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:

----------


## axonvo

non moi je n'ai pas ca comme cran... mais  j'ai bien infopath 2003 :8O:

----------


## virgul

Alors t'as pas install les services pack?

?->a propos de Microsoft Office Infopath

et si la si c'est pas marqu :

Microsoft Office Infopath 2003 (11.8034.8132) SP2

MERCI de mettre  jour le programme

----------


## axonvo

Le SP2 est install, la case domaine est bien coche mais cela ne marche toujours pas.
Pourtant mon lien marche bien: si je remplace la case lien par une zone de texte, je fais un copier coller dans mon navigateur et j'accde bien  mon fichier.

----------


## virgul

Bon alors y a encore quelquechose d'autre que tu n'a pas fait juste car chez moi ca marche trs bien.


Si tu me disait comment tu fais ton Hyperlink? 

Moi comme je fait je clique sur lien hypertexte puis j'cris le lien etje lui donne un la valeur que je veux qu'il m'affiche.

Es tu sur de ne pas changer que la valeur qui est affich et justement pas la valeur qui contient le lien?

----------


## axonvo

alors:
1. je clique sur ma vue 'entre de donnes', puis controle, puis je fais un "glisser" de 'lien hypertexte'
2.Ds l'onglet gnral et ds le paragraphe lien vers,je coche source de donne et je choisis mon champ parmi le sous menu datafields.
3. idem pour le paragraphe afficher.

Je publie mon formulaire et ca ne marche pas.
Lorsque je clique sur mon lien, j'ai l'impression qu'il me slectionne le controle en lui mme et non le lien.

----------


## axonvo

si mon lien est vide aprs ma requte, une fentre du mon navigateur s'ouvre bien avec comme adresse "about**:blank"
???????
Ca a l'air de marcher seulement si la case est vide. :8O:

----------


## virgul

Et si tu mets ton lien en dure dans le controle ca marche?

----------


## axonvo

Pour info: il faut tout simplement utilis IE pour ouvrir les lien et non Firefox...

----------

